# Boot Problem "netmount"

## Louisdor

Hi @ Alle !

So, nun habe ich eigentlich meine Stage1 Installation eigentlich fertig.

Beim Booten kommt nun aber folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
* Failed to bring up eth0 up

* ERROR:   Problem starting needed services.

           "netmount" was not started.
```

 Das Modul 8130too wurde aber vorher ordentlich geladen. Beim Suchen habe ich hier leider nichts passendes gefunden. "netmount" ist zwar in /etc/init.d/, doch nach Aufruf kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung noch einmal. hm ?

----------

## Pylon

Uhm... Mal die Glaskugel befragen  :Rolling Eyes: 

Wird denn die Netzwerkkarte richtig konfiguriert?  Sprich, sind die Eintragungen bei ifconfig richtig?  Wird netmount vielleicht in der falschen Reihenfolge (vor net.eth0) geladen?  Hast Du IPv6 als Modul, aber nicht geladen, wodurch so manche Applikationen nicht wollen (hatte ich zumindest letztens den Fehler, wodurch distcc nicht wollte)?

----------

## SnorreDev

Vielleicht falscher eintrag zu einem NFS, Coda usw. Laufwerk in der /etc/fstab?

----------

## Louisdor

Hi ["Pylon"] !

 *Quote:*   

> Wird denn die Netzwerkkarte richtig konfiguriert?  Sprich, sind die Eintragungen bei ifconfig richtig?

  Hm, wenn ich das richtig sehe, wird sie gar nicht konfiguriert. Sie taucht da überhaupt nicht auf, nur "lo"

 *Quote:*   

> Wird netmount vielleicht in der falschen Reihenfolge (vor net.eth0) geladen?

  Das mit der Reihenfolge kam mir auch schon mal in den Sinn? Wie und wo kann ich denn da die Reihenfolge beeinflussen? In "etc/modules.autoload/kernel2.4?

 *Quote:*   

> Hast Du IPv6 als Modul, aber nicht geladen, ...

 

Nee, hab ich nicht.

----------

## Louisdor

Moin [SnorreDev]!

 *SnorreDev wrote:*   

> Vielleicht falscher eintrag zu einem NFS, Coda usw. Laufwerk in der /etc/fstab?

  Nee, da stehen keine NFS, Coda usw. drin. Die hab ich auch nicht im Kernel. Den hab ich eigentlich erst Mal recht schlank gehalten, soweit möglich war. (Kein Scanner, Drucker usw., nur das Nötigste.)

----------

## Mac Fly

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Wird netmount vielleicht in der falschen Reihenfolge (vor net.eth0) geladen?  Das mit der Reihenfolge kam mir auch schon mal in den Sinn? Wie und wo kann ich denn da die Reihenfolge beeinflussen? In "etc/modules.autoload/kernel2.4?

 

Jupp

----------

## Louisdor

Hm, wie ist denn die richtige Reihenfolge?

Bei mir steht es so:

```
nvidia

8139too

mii

dummy

ehci-hcd

uhci

usbcore

ac97_codec

i810_audio
```

----------

## Louisdor

Soo, ich habe jetzt mal den ganzen Abend gegoogelt und gelesen und probiert.

Ein "dhcpcd eht0" brachte Erfolg. Meine "eth0" geht wieder.

Nun muss ich nur hinkriegen, dass es auch gleich beim booten klappt.

PS: Ich hab die Netzwerkkarte mal nicht als Modul im Kernel eingebunden. Ist das in diesem Zusammenhang ein Problem?

----------

## Pylon

Aha, dann ist also Deine /etc/conf.d/net nicht richtig konfiguriert.  Steht doch alles so schoen im Installationshandbuch  :Wink: 

Dort muss 

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"
```

 stehen.  Steht aber auch alles noch mal in der Datei drin.

----------

## Louisdor

Morgähn!

Ja, es ist alles so schön erklärt. Und ich hab es auch sicher schon zich mal so eingetragen und verglichen.   :Sad:   :Confused: 

```
# /etc/conf.d/net:

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpd_eth0="..."

gateway="eth0/192.168.0.10"
```

Es könnte jetzt höchstens an der vorletzten Zeile liegen, doch bei meiner letzten Installation stand es genau so da drin.

Der Gateway ist mein Router, und der hat die 192.168.0.10 als feste IP Adresse.

----------

